# Visitenkarten - Senjin Problem



## Pristak (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo habe die neuste Version und alles installiert mein Char wird angezeigt und es funktioniert einwandfrei aber  die Visitenkarten funktionieren nicht.

Es steht immer:

Realm nicht gefunden

Mein Profil - Kagrim


----------



## Roran (9. Februar 2007)

Pristak schrieb:


> Hallo habe die neuste Version und alles installiert mein Char wird angezeigt und es funktioniert einwandfrei aber  die Visitenkarten funktionieren nicht.
> 
> Es steht immer:
> 
> ...


Ich melde das mal den Admins,
das die nach schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pristak (10. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Ich melde das mal den Admins,
> das die nach schauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke jetzt geht es....


----------



## Pristak (11. Februar 2007)

Pristak schrieb:


> Danke jetzt geht es....




Geht leider doch wieder nicht ...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sergeros (11. Februar 2007)

Pristak schrieb:


> Geht leider doch wieder nicht ......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dies ist leider auch bei den Servern von UnGoro der Fall.

Würde ein Admin offizielle Informationen liefern? Wäre gespannt woran das liegen könnte.


----------



## Sergeros (12. Februar 2007)

Fehler ist irgendwie behoben. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dies ein Problem des Servers war und sich dies wieder einpendelte, oder jemand von eurem Supportteam seine Hände im Spiel hatte, dennoch danke.


----------



## Squishee (12. Februar 2007)

Ähnliches Problem...Charakter nicht gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squishee (13. Februar 2007)

/push


----------



## B3N (13. Februar 2007)

Hmm also bei mir funktionieren die Visitenkarten auch bei den Servern mit ' im Namen ohne Probleme, zumindest im Firefox. Welchen Browser verwendet ihr denn? Evt. kommt es zu Problemen mit der URL-Kordierung.

Probiert einfach mal das ' im Namen durch %27 zu ersetzen und testet es dann nochmal. Ich werd mir das Script welches dafür zuständig ist, aber noch mal genau anschauen.


----------

